# Seized up screws



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Impact driver, a few pops with the hammer and it should be loose


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

PB Blaster https://blastercorp.com/product/pb-blaster-penetrant/
If that doesn't work time for the EZout, there are several brands. You should be able to find at any local hardware or amazon.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

BrownDog said:


> Impact driver, a few pops with the hammer and it should be loose


Impact started stripping screws. 


Fishshoot said:


> PB Blaster https://blastercorp.com/product/pb-blaster-penetrant/
> If that doesn't work time for the EZout, there are several brands. You should be able to find at any local hardware or amazon.


Yes I think that's the route I'm going to have to take.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Try putting some heat to it.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Blind fasteners or through-bolted?


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Except for some very cheep SS you'll find that it is harder to drill than regular steel.
If the screws are Phillip's then it will be easier to drill the center, but check that you didn't stray from center after you get the hole started. I used to have a reverse set of drill bits and many times stuck screws/bolts came free as I drilled them.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Impact started stripping screws..


Where you using the manual/hammer type as that is what I am referencing and won’t usually strip screws

Heat can’t hurt, I wouldn’t go easy out until/unless the screw head is too stripped to hold.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

bryson said:


> Blind fasteners or through-bolted?


Not thru bolted no access from the top.I'm going to try heat whenever I get home.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

You know me, if PB blaster didn't work, I'd go to the flip flop.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Sometimes tightening then loosening works? I personally like the flip flop or just breaking the head off....and then taking it to a machine shop to do the correct fix. Probably should have started there.


----------



## Flats Raider (Jul 25, 2017)

What's the "flip-flop"?


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Pirates actual flop. You can find it right next to his adjustable wrenches.


----------



## Flats Raider (Jul 25, 2017)

makin moves said:


> Pirates actual flop. You can find it right next to his adjustable wrenches.
> View attachment 92256


Can you purchase them on the same aisle as the board stretchers?


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

He uses it on outboards, brake jobs, electrical diagnosis and even attitude adjustments.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I can’t tell from pics what you have there. But maybe grinding off the heads. From there don’t know if you can remove remainder of fastener with vise grips. Note. Disassembly of boat fasteners holding metal to metal parts yearly is a good idea.


----------



## Flats Raider (Jul 25, 2017)

Capnredfish said:


> I can’t tell from pics what you have there. But maybe going off the heads. From there don’t know if you can remove remainder of fastener with vise grips. Note. Disassembly of boat fasteners holding metal to metal parts yearly is a good idea.


Woah, a guy with an aluminum boat is in for a lot of work!!! LOL

Just teasn', Capn. I come here mostly for the sarcasm.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Good point, but I think you got my point.
I also fixed the spelling.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Heat the head with mini torch and immediately spray PB Blaster on it and as it cools the lubricant will draw in the threads. Repeat several times then try with the ease out bit.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

50/50 acetone and ATF but I do't know how much good it will do without taking the bar off and turning it upside down. I'd cut it off before I wasted too much time breaking it loose.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

I agree with makin moves. The fire wrench.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

And if you choose to drill the heads off of those screws ... make sure to run you drill at slow speed only ...

(another of those “ask me how I know” deals). I tried it the other way and ruined a couple of bits before learning better.


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

You will need a cobalt drill bit to drill the head of a stainless bolt. Not the Home Depot Cobalt bits, but a true cobalt bit from a machine tool supply company. Hopefully, heating the screw and using Blaster will do the trick.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2019)

Sorry I didn’t get back to ya earlier brother, I was testing @SomaliPirate’s repair technique and beating a mercury with a flip flop! It didn’t work but perhaps helped with the diagnostic process
I would heat/cool, heat cool a few times then heat and attempt to remove. If that fails, follow @Smackdaddy53’s advice. I use BRP engine tuner on seized bolts, the stuff os amazing at creeping into the threads even though this is not it’s intended use!


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

If you're worried about a torch because of fire concerns, then maybe an induction type bolt heater would work. My buddy rented one the other day and said it worked great.


----------



## fyr4efect (Jul 14, 2018)

Use to use this attachment on a rivet gun. https://www.aircraftspruce.com/catalog/topages/screwremover.php
You can always drill em out.


----------



## Flats Raider (Jul 25, 2017)

Would a soldering iron work the same as the induction heater? Looked induction heaters up, wow. Pricey!!!


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

Flats Raider said:


> Would a soldering iron work the same as the induction heater? Looked induction heaters up, wow. Pricey!!!


Ya. That's why he rented. I don't think a soldering iron would do it. He said the bolts got red hot. And then they come off easy.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

paulrad said:


> If you're worried about a torch because of fire concerns, then maybe an induction type bolt heater would work. My buddy rented one the other day and said it worked great.


Tesla knew what was up...


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

PB Blaster and heat for a couple days. Dip your screwdriver tip in scouring powder, like Ajax, then repeated taps with a hammer and try to turn. Don't use power tools. The Ajax add a lot of friction and really helps the screwdriver grab the screw head. For some extra torque, use Vise Grips on your screw driver handle. Wrap it with electrical tape to minimize tool marks on the handle unless you don't care then get with it.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Flats Raider said:


> Can you purchase them on the same aisle as the board stretchers?


https://olefloridaflyshop.com/shop/on-sale/simms-closeout/simms-atoll-flip/ 

The heel area has a really good grip for you hand so you don't lose it while you're beating an outboard with it.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

SomaliPirate said:


> https://olefloridaflyshop.com/shop/on-sale/simms-closeout/simms-atoll-flip/
> 
> The heel area has a really good grip for you hand so you don't lose it while you're beating an outboard with it.


What else does a flip flop beating fix?


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

flyclimber said:


> What else does a flip flop beating fix?


The only limit is your imagination!


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I still use a manual impact driver on occasion


----------



## AgAngler2370 (May 5, 2017)

flyclimber said:


> What else does a flip flop beating fix?


Mowers, chainsaws, weed eaters, pressure washers... basically anything that requires operation by a juvenile.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

State fish rob said:


> I still use a manual impact driver on occasion


This! A few pops and I bet it comes right out.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

hey,
will the rubber flip flops work?
dats all i can aford after buying all those tools.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

mro said:


> hey,
> will the rubber flip flops work?
> dats all i can aford after buying all those tools.


Yes in a pinch, like Harbor freight tools.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Flip flops hmmmm... as the little girl in Bangkok said (nearly fifty years ago now...) "For that you pay extra...."


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I’ve heard about the little girls in Bangkok ,I wonder about the statue of limitations on the flip-flop abuse. Just sayin’.....


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

Use a dermal with a cutting blade to cut a slot in screw head big enough to fit a large flat blade.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You get these damn screws out yet?


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You get these damn screws out yet?


I hope not...
were talking kinky flip flops now 
Learning something new every day.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You get these damn screws out yet?


No work got in the way maybe I can work on them tomorrow it's suppose to be windy all day tomorrow so that'll give me something to do.


----------



## Franko711 (Dec 4, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> No work got in the way maybe I can work on them tomorrow it's suppose to be windy all day tomorrow so that'll give me something to do.[/QUOTE
> 
> Sea foam deep creep. That stuff is pretty good.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I think you need a bigger ugga dugga or some fire, preferrably both.


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

Always use quality 135° split point GO SLOW otherwise you will temper the stainless.
Try a Fastenal store near you.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I hope he got them out by now.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I hope he got them out by now.


Probably not...been too windy.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

If anyone's interested I have one other method to remove stripped screws and rounded off bolts.

If space allows you can file a flat spot on the side of the screw, then a parallel flat spot on the other side. 

Now you can grab the head of the screw with a vise grip, work the screw/bolt a little back and forth to break up the rust and lets your penetrating oil penetrate  

Careful, as it can be easy to break the head off.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

The screws had to be drilled out but one gps installed on the grab bar thanks for the tips.


----------

